# Consultant Expenses when pregnant



## dustie (26 Nov 2013)

Hi,
I'm with Laya on CompanyPlanPlus and doing my day to day expense claim back for christmas! There's €400 allowance for consultant care regarding maternity benefit (This is separate to the delivery fees section) I'm going private and am paying a my consultant 3.5k over the pregnancy. They've requested paying in installments so i've paid 1k already as 3months gone now. My question is can i claim the €400 back per calendar year? i.e. claim 400 now and 400 at end of next year? Or is there some nasty loophole where the 400 is per pregnancy regardless of calendar years/policy renewals? Cant find any small print so wondering if anyone has experience?


----------



## orka (26 Nov 2013)

It's on their website - under 'having a baby' (this is CompanyCarePlus but all the 'having a baby' sections describe the benefit similarly) http://www.layahealthcare.ie/foremployers/companycaresuite/havingababy/
The €400 is described as 'for each pregnancy' which seems fair (wouldn't really describe it as a nasty loophole) - wouldn't seem fair for a November birth to get one €400 and an April birth to get 2 * €400.


----------



## argentina (27 Nov 2013)

Like Orka said, its per pregnancy.  Two of my Babies were born in Spring time and I could only claim this Benefit once per pregnancy even though my Consultants' fees were spread over two calendar years.
You should also check the excess on your Policy.  I actually only got €150 back as there was a €250 outpatients excess on my policy and I had no other Outpatient expenses.  I'm with Aviva btw.


----------



## dustie (4 Dec 2013)

The reason I ask is that the information Laya distributed in my workplace stated that it was €400 per year. Agreed this conflicts with the website but gonna chance my arm. My excess is €1 so worth a lot if its per year,
Thanks!


----------

